

Alien developers/startupers (without H1B) in SF Bay Area. How many? - yankoff

I'm not here to complain about US Immigration Laws, they are understandable and it's a business of Americans on
what to do with them.<p>But let's get counted you desperate and lonely developers/designers/startupers, who stay here with F1/J1/who-knows-what-else
visas and trapped to work online to earn the living. Let's unite, hang out, share information and help each other
in order to create something cool.
======
yankoff
A little about myself:

I'm PHP/RoR/Javascript developer, live in SF for 1.5 year under F-1 visa and
earn my living working remotely for non-american company based in Europe (no,
seriously). Besides this I'm constantly trying to implement my own ideas,
create my own apps, but as you understand doing that in complete solitude is
not a simpliest task.

